# My New Website and Facebook Page



## Totalize (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I have finally completed (for the most part) my new website and Facebook page. These sites will be a work in progress so please have a look and let me know what you think by posting your comments on both sites.

Website:
twis-first-cut 

The armour section still needs a bit of work but the site is essentially done.


Total War in Scale on Facebook: Click on Likes if you like the page.
Total War In Scale Models


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice website but I'm not on Facebook. BTW, your website copyright says 2023!


----------



## Totalize (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks Andy,

That's the feedback I need. 

Corrected now.

Dave.


----------

